# saugeye eating



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

What are the saugeye eating on - what is in there bellys? Are the 15"-20" fish eating the same as the ones over 20" ?


----------



## rattlin jones (Nov 16, 2012)

Most of the ones I clean are eating shad , have seen some with crappie in there bellies also


----------



## 1catdaddy1 (Jan 29, 2007)

caught a 23" that had 2 bluegill and a 3" catfish in its belly.


----------



## Boxingref_rick (Feb 8, 2005)

Caught three Tuesday on a Carolina rig and they all had what I believe to be shad.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

They will eat shad, perch, bluegills, crayfish, all kinds of things. I've even caught some off of mud flats that were full of little black/brown colored 3/4 inch worms. What I can't quite figure out is why they really seem to like lures with pink on them. Never ever seen anything pink swimming around any lake.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

They will taste anything..... The test is, stick your finger in one's mouth...


----------



## bassin mickey (Apr 22, 2004)

Skippy said:


> They will eat shad, perch, bluegills, crayfish, all kinds of things. I've even caught some off of mud flats that were full of little black/brown colored 3/4 inch worms. What I can't quite figure out is why they really seem to like lures with pink on them. Never ever seen anything pink swimming around any lake.


That pink turns the most natural looking brown in semi-stained waters as you can get.


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Many of the best walleye lures and harness blades are hot pink and purple. I agree, not what you would think would be a good color.


----------



## Draggin along (Nov 8, 2012)

I like to match the shad color. Sugar color joshy has done well


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

we were fishing small profile baits,vibes and jigs and catching a few,when i was filleting them they had 6" long shad in their gullet. made me wonder if some of the bigger fish would hit out of the ordinary baits.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

odell daniel said:


> we were fishing small profile baits,vibes and jigs and catching a few,when i was filleting them they had 6" long shad in their gullet. made me wonder if some of the bigger fish would hit out of the ordinary baits.


If you follow skippys posts,hes all the time getting them on J5's and super shadraps.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

At times a bigger bait/lure will put nicer fish on shore or in your boat. I generally start out with larger lures even when gill fishing. That's proven it's self many times over the years. Think about it,,,,, If you start out with a smaller lure/bait and your catching smaller fish how many people would switch over to a bigger lure in order to "maybe" catch a few larger fish??? I firmly believe that larger fish are semi lazy. They don't want to use up any more energy then they have to in order to fill up. What would you rather do, walk over to a table 3 different times just to get a small hotdog each time or walk over once and grab that foot long hotdog ???
I believe I've said this before, I have only one rule in this game of fishing and that is "There is NO rules".

One more thing, Post spawn females are flat out wore out. All they want to do is get one nice size bait fish in there bellies then lay back and try to recoup some of there lost energy.


----------

